# Cannon (Mittersill mostly) 3/16/14



## Whitey (Mar 18, 2014)

Date skied:   Sunday 3/16/14
Ski Area:   Cannon
Conditions:   PP, broken up powder
Trip Report:

Long time lurker, infrequent poster.  You guys always seem to beat me to the trip reports.   I've been trying to contribute but many of you share my tastes in Northeast mountains and are faster at posting than I.   Apologies if my pics don't post, I'm trying to get the hang of that part of posting.   I know there has already been a Cannon thread but I wanted to do a more Mittersill focused post & I got some decent pics from that day.  

For no good reason it had been about 6-8 yrs since I skied Cannon.  I had wanted to get back for a while & I really wanted to see what Mittersill was like.  Got there at about 9AM and the first thing you noticed was "holy sh!t it's cold!"  But the sun was mostly out.  

I was dragging a couple of 11 yr old boys with me so I was stuck in T-park hell for the first few runs.  Managed to ski most of the trails up top; Cannonball, Tramway, etc.   All good but the skiing was a little tricky as you'd go back & forth between blown in snow & icy patches, sometimes even from turn to turn.   But no complaint overall.   

Finally got over to Mittersill.   Had to go by myself as the 11 yr olds wanted to lap the T-park.   Mitersill was surprisingly empty.   I later discovered why - the trail out was a mixture of stretches of wonderful bumps and brutal stretches of ice, rocks, & dirt.   Some of the most challenging skiing I've done this year.   The other runs (none are officially named) were great.   Bump skiers paradise as they don't groom anything.   I was surprised by all of the "rabbit holes" (small, narrow entrances into trails/glades) all over the area.   As I was alone I couldn't be too adventurous so I mainly stuck to the "main" runs.   All were great.   The area skis a lot longer/bigger than you'd think looking at it on a trail map.   May have been because I was sucking wind so badly from hitting those bumps.   After a couple of runs I had to head back over to the main mountain.   The middle section of the trail back was pretty tricky with conditions but you could survive it.   I think that exit was what was keeping most people away.  

Spent the rest of the day skiing the front face.   Tramway to Avalanche was probably the ROTD.   Great bumps with decent snow.   Met a snowboarder on the way up the tram who had just skied DJ's Tramline, I think he was the only one who did that day.   That guy had to have brass b@lls as some of the hucks, cliffs, & ice down that line were downright nasty.   Props to him for going and getting it.   

Whitey


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 18, 2014)

Whitey said:


> Date skied:   Sunday 3/16/14
> Ski Area:   Cannon
> Conditions:   PP, broken up powder
> Trip Report:
> ...



Great Trail report and love the Pics, looks like you had a great time ! Wish I had made it over to Mittersill last friday but was having fun on the main mountain…..next time !


----------



## Whitey (Mar 18, 2014)

*More Cannon/Mittersill pics*

Some more pics from 3/16 at Cannon (Mittersill).  

The top of the old Mittersill Tbar still intact in the woods.   That's what my dad would have used when he skied Cannon back in the 40s & 50s







Mittersill woods trail








[h=2][/h]


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 18, 2014)

Enjoyed the report.  I have yet to ski mittersill, but from what I've seen and read about it, I would like to!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 18, 2014)

Great report and pics.  I was pretty worked over from Fri/Sat and wasn't looking forward to the hardpack on Sunday. So I opted to get other things done. Your report makes me wish I had got out there.


----------



## Tin (Mar 18, 2014)

Great stuff. Is there a good map with trail names or anything of Mittersill?


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 19, 2014)

There is a late 1960s trail map at http://teachski.com/books/nationalsurvey/atlasmittersill.jpg

Keep in mind, the trail ratings is the old system: (Black) Circle: Expert; Triangle: Intermediate; Square: Novice


----------



## Tin (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks. Looks like lots of cutoffs and woods.


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 19, 2014)

Sweet Report - Last pic of the first post makes me happy.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 19, 2014)

This is probably a dumb question but is there any way to get to Mittersill from Cannon w/o hiking up off of the Taft trail or parking at the base of Mitty?
I see on the trail map there are a couple "back to Cannon" notes posted from the Tuckerbrook area but are these just 1 way (Mitty to Cannon) or could they be accessed in both directions?

I will be up there this coming Saturday but time on skis will be limited as I'll be watching my son while my wife skis and vice versa (we usually ski in 60-90 min increments).
 If I could quickly get to Mittersill w/o having to spend a significant amt of my 60-90 mins hiking up on Taft I'd love to get over there.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 19, 2014)

Love the lift ticket price, $6.00


----------



## Puck it (Mar 19, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> This is probably a dumb question but is there any way to get to Mittersill from Cannon w/o hiking up off of the Taft trail or parking at the base of Mitty?
> I see on the trail map there are a couple "back to Cannon" notes posted from the Tuckerbrook area but are these just 1 way (Mitty to Cannon) or could they be accessed in both directions?
> 
> I will be up there this coming Saturday but time on skis will be limited as I'll be watching my son while my wife skis and vice versa (we usually ski in 60-90 min increments).
> If I could quickly get to Mittersill w/o having to spend a significant amt of my 60-90 mins hiking up on Taft I'd love to get over there.




Fleistman Trail will get you to the bottom on the Mitty chair.  It is not snowboarder nice though.  Some skating required for skiers.


----------



## Whitey (Mar 19, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> This is probably a dumb question but is there any way to get to Mittersill from Cannon w/o hiking up off of the Taft trail or parking at the base of Mitty?
> I see on the trail map there are a couple "back to Cannon" notes posted from the Tuckerbrook area but are these just 1 way (Mitty to Cannon) or could they be accessed in both directions?
> 
> I will be up there this coming Saturday but time on skis will be limited as I'll be watching my son while my wife skis and vice versa (we usually ski in 60-90 min increments).
> If I could quickly get to Mittersill w/o having to spend a significant amt of my 60-90 mins hiking up on Taft I'd love to get over there.



There is a trail in and a trail out from Mittersill.   The trail in is easy, Tuckerbrook & then cut over half way down.   However, as I said in my trip report, the one trail out is a pretty challenging one due to some pretty icy/rocky/dirty sections.   If you are a solid New England skier (i.e. used to that kind of stuff) you'll be OK.   If not - I think you can get a shuttle back to the main area.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 19, 2014)

Whitey said:


> There is a trail in and a trail out from Mittersill.   The trail in is easy, Tuckerbrook & then cut over half way down.   However, as I said in my trip report, the one trail out is a pretty challenging one due to some pretty icy/rocky/dirty sections.   If you are a solid New England skier (i.e. used to that kind of stuff) you'll be OK.   If not - I think you can get a shuttle back to the main area.



Something I've always wondered, if you absolutely floor it on Taft can you make it to mittersill without hiking or even skating?


----------



## LiquidFeet (Mar 19, 2014)

No, you have to hike from Taft.
There's a lift now, you know.
Cannon's current trail map has the trails on Mittersill on it, along with the lift.  
The trails are not named, but they are on the trail map.  
It's still easy to get lost over there if you don't know the trails.  The map is sorta right.
Think of it as an adventure.

Getting back to Cannon from Mittersill involves a short bumpy narrow run that drops abruptly onto a beginner traverse in the Tuckerbrook beginner area.  It gets gravelly in between the bumps on that connector.  Just don't fly off that trail as it joins the traverse and hit an unsuspecting beginner - very bad form.

Here's the current online trail map.  You'll want to return to the double chair if you loop Mittersill.  If you ski down Mittersill trails way over on viewer's right, you'll have to hike up to the lift.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Something I've always wondered, if you absolutely floor it on Taft can you make it to mittersill without hiking or even skating?



No, and it's not even close, even if they didn't let Taft bump up.


----------

